
Show HN: A utility library to fix and repair truncated JSON data - adhocore
https://github.com/adhocore/php-json-fixer
======
eps
It's a (very) niche functionality and it is rather simple to do from scratch,
so it's doubtful that people that need it will go looking for an existing
library. It's a good little coding exercise though.

